# GentooPub Milano

## codadilupo

Ciao, 

Mi rendo conto che é proprio agli sgoccioli, ma mi chiedevo se qulcuno fosse interessato a chiudere l'anno con un GentooPub  :Wink: 

Le opzioni sono:

GentooPub Natalizio: Venerdi' 23/12/2005

GentooPub di capodanno: Venerdi' 30/12/2005

GentooPub indifferente: vengo a entrambi, o a uno qualsiasi dei due  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

ehmm... chi ha votato potrebbe anche mettere un post qui sotto  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

io preferire per motivi personali il capodanno. evviva coda ed i gentoopub

----------

## bandreabis

Potrei anche venire a conoscervi... ma sono timido con chi non conosco.. e non conosco nessuno di voi.

Ma come idea mi alletta.... anche se sono niubbissimissimo.

Seguirò come si evolve questa proposta di GentooPub.

Andrea

----------

## xchris

io vado in Puglia e torno il 7-8 gennaro.

Mi spiace non poter esserci ma il 23 mi sparo 11 ore di macchina  :Smile: 

buon divertimento a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> GentooPub Natalizio: Venerdi' 23/12/2005
> 
> GentooPub di capodanno: Venerdi' 30/12/2005

 

Il 23 decisamente no perché non in Sardegna.

Il 30 forse, ma non posso sciogliere le riserve fino all'ultimo momento!

----------

## codadilupo

sembrerebbe che si vada a venerdi' 30. Altre preferenze dell'ultimo minuto ?

Potete anche dire "facciamo dopo capodanno", non vi mangiamo mica  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Contro proposta: Gentoo Pub della Befana (o in quei gg cmq )!

Che associato al detto popolar gentooista "GentooPub a inizio anno, gentoo pub per tutto l'anno" potrebbe dare molte soddisfazioni...

In fondo per alcolizzarsi c'è già il 31... ha senso cominicae già il 30? [Federico è escluso dalla domanda  :Very Happy:  ]...

Fate vobis, io non scappo dalla città visto che c'è l'incontro di Taizè, ma molti altri che fanno vacanze via potrebbero così poter riuscire a partecipare.

@chi non è mai venuto ad un gentoopub

VENITE E VI DIVERTIRETE, SI SCHERZA SI CHIACCHERA E si rinsaldano conoscenze, oltre a farne di nuove... Non fatevi pare!!! veniteeeee   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

----------

## otaku

io purtroppo ho sempre un contrattempo dell'ultimo minuto, ma durante queste feste vorrei davvero venire visto che non ho impegni ufficiali...

le insufficienze economiche mi costringono a casa per tutte le feste, quindi per me un giorno vale l'altro.

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> In fondo per alcolizzarsi c'è già il 31... ha senso cominicae già il 30? [Federico è escluso dalla domanda  ]...
> 
> 

 

Tu scherzi ma io sto facendo davvero le prove...

Mi pare che mercoledi ' vagavo per colonne di san lorenzo alle 5 di mattina con una bottiglia di vino rosso in mano, stamattina devo andare a lavoro e ho un mal di testa potentissimo di ieri sera...

Il 30, io pensavo di andare nella mia "casa di campagna" dove faro' il mio capodanno per iniziare gia' a mettere un po' di carne al fuoco...

Quindi, per il 23, io ci sarei se il mio capo avra' la bonta' di non farci lavorare anche domani (in quel caso, farei circa lo stesso orario schifoso che ho fatto per arrivare al concerto con coda, randomaze e eldios) saltando (gia' me lo sento) il pub.

Per il 30, io dovrei essere gia' verso altri lidi...

Spero di poterci essere il 23, ma penso che sia molto facile essere libero nei giorni vicino alla befana, ancora coi postumi del capodanno ^_^

Federico

----------

## federico

 *otaku wrote:*   

> io purtroppo ho sempre un contrattempo dell'ultimo minuto, ma durante queste feste vorrei davvero venire visto che non ho impegni ufficiali...
> 
> le insufficienze economiche mi costringono a casa per tutte le feste, quindi per me un giorno vale l'altro.

 

Ma perche' io ho impegni anche durante le feste...  :Sad: 

Facciamo uno scambio?  :Smile: 

----------

## otaku

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma perche' io ho impegni anche durante le feste... 
> 
> Facciamo uno scambio? 

 

Se lo scambio comprende anche il posto di lavoro potrei farci un pensierino  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Io ti lascio un posto come commerciale/tenico informatico da "1000" euro al mese (io faccio part time percui prendo circa la meta') e guadagno cosa?

Fede

----------

## otaku

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io ti lascio un posto come commerciale/tenico informatico da "1000" euro al mese (io faccio part time percui prendo circa la meta') e guadagno cosa?
> 
> Fede

 

mmm ehm... ehhhh   :Rolling Eyes:  ... ti offro una pizza?  :Wink: 

sarà che sono fresco fresco di superiori (avendo perso 2 annetti  :Sad:  ), ma ancora non ho trovato impiego, ti tocchrebbe ripartire un po' dall'inizio, ma se ti piaciono le sfide dovrebbe essere ok heheh  :Wink: 

in compenso però hai tutte le ferie che vuoi   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## federico

Come dicono tutti, pagherei per tornare ai tempi delle superiori  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io sono felice di essere uscito da quell'inferno chiamata scuola .... brrr... ancora mi vengono i brividi a pensarci  :Razz: 

----------

## Aleksandra

Ciao a tutti, mi sono collegata per darvi gli auguri di Buon Natale e poi ho scoperto questa bella ideuzza  :Wink: 

Io il 30 dovrei esserci... spero... Altrimenti puo' andare piu' che bene anche il Befana Pub   :Very Happy: 

Spero di rivedere presto alcuni di voi e di conoscere quelli che non conosco!

Bai bai e per ora Buon Natale!!

----------

## otaku

 *federico wrote:*   

> Come dicono tutti, pagherei per tornare ai tempi delle superiori 
> 
> Fede

 

Beh non si hanno mai soldi in tasca ma si smanetta alla grande  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Sogno o son desto??   :Shocked:   Alexandra: carramba! Evviva io per ragioni di numero spingo con forza il befana pub... Dopo capodanno è probabile che molti vacanzieri rientrino a milano e siano disponibili al GPub... Pertanto invoco la somma volontà del grande universo [cfr Excel Saga] e domando... Farlo ad anno nuovo sconvolgerebbe? Me Moooooolto Contento della piega che sta prendendo sto gpub!

Dai con un po' di impegno [concreto   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:  ] riempiamo il piano rialzato del movida...

----------

## codadilupo

per me non c'e' problema, anzi, potremmo recuperare piu' gente, con una settimana in piu' per prepararsi  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

Il "Gentool sesso" (gentil sesso, per non essere frainteso) non può mancare, dico io!

Se poi ci fosse qualche niubbo disperso come me, mi sentirei meno "solo"... io forse preferirei il 30 visto che ritorno al lavoro il 2 gennaio....

Attendo di capire chi dove quando.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> @chi non è mai venuto ad un gentoopub
> 
> VENITE E VI DIVERTIRETE, SI SCHERZA SI CHIACCHERA E si rinsaldano conoscenze, oltre a farne di nuove... Non fatevi pare!!! veniteeeee     

 

Certo è che mi sentirei a disagio...   :Confused: 

Andrea

----------

## federico

A disagio? Ci credo, con personaggi come coda e deadhead e randomaze...

----------

## bandreabis

 *federico wrote:*   

> A disagio? Ci credo, con personaggi come coda e deadhead e randomaze...

 

Appunto  :Razz: 

Mi hai convinto.... mi butto!

----------

## Aleksandra

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Sogno o son desto??    AleKSandra: carramba!

 

 :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Dunque se si va ad anno nuovo io il 4 sono agli allenamenti quindi vi bidonerei.... per il resto dovrei esserci...

@bandreabis Grassie  :Wink:  non temere siamo una bella masnada di pazzi ma non siamo molesti  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

se si va ad anno nuovo, si farebbe probabilmente il 6. Non fare come fedrico, che ogni volta si cerca un impegno nuovo, pur di paccare  :Laughing: 

... e poi vuoi davvero perdere l'occasione di ascoltare per la milionesima volta decine di battutte sulla befana  :Laughing:  ?

Coda

----------

## federico

Quello che mi piace di voi e' la fiducia  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

Ahh bella gente  :Very Happy:  scusate!

Innanzi tutti Auguri!

Li faccio qui perche' non ho trovato un thread apposta e non ho molto tempo per cercare  :Razz: 

Io avevo votato per il 30, che a me va benissimo!

In piu' sembra che ci sia parecchia gente, mi scoccia non partecipare  :Razz:  In ogni caso anche nell'anno nuovo mi va bene  :Very Happy:  quindi vedete voi  :Wink: 

Auguri ancora

Ciauz

----------

## codadilupo

dunque, visto che un po' tuti quelli che cisono il 30 ci sono anche alla befana, direi di spostarci direttamente all'anno nuovo (cosi' siamo anche piu' sicuri di trovare qualcosa aperto  :Wink: ).

Quindi direi:

```
venerdi' 6 gennaio 2006

presso Movida (Milano)

Incrocio con Corso Como

ore 18.30/9.00
```

Vi va bene ?

Lista:

```
codadilupo+alessandra

federico

.:deadhead:.

Aleksandra

Otaku

bandreabis

akiross

randomaze

eldios

mouser+valentina

leon_73
```

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Wed Jan 04, 2006 7:43 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Coda vai a fare l'organizzatore di eventi! E' la tua strada! Sei TROPPO BRAVO!!!!

----------

## akiross

A me sta benissimo  :Very Happy: 

Basta che mi fate sapere  :Wink:  Coda e deadhead grazie al cielo sono sempre pronti su ICQ  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz

----------

## otaku

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Basta che mi fate sapere  Coda e deadhead grazie al cielo sono sempre pronti su ICQ 

 

quoto  :Laughing: 

comunque sia ci sono  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Per me e' okey. Coda e' un mito  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ci sono!

----------

## ElDios

we ragazzi... Auguri a tutti!!! vedremo di esserci ma non assicuro nulla...

ci risentiamo più in là!

----------

## federico

Paccaro...

----------

## Bresaola

Che fico, un GentooPub.

Cosa succede in un GentooPub?

Sarei interessato a venirci, se mi volete.

Come si svolge la serata.

Fatemi sapere.

----------

## codadilupo

si beve, si mangia, e si dicono cazzate  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

Che si fa allora? 

Aggiudicato: 

venerdi' 6 gennaio 2006

presso Movida (Milano)

Incrocio con Corso Como

ore 18.30/19.00

 :Question: 

----------

## randomaze

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Che si fa allora?

 

direi che ci sono anche io  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

purtroppo impegni di studio e lavoro mi costringono a casa e in ufficio  :Sad: 

mi sa che salto questo giro  :Crying or Very sad:  buon divertimento a tutti voi

----------

## ElDios

per il sei ci posso pensare...ancora un volta la coincidenza degli eventi mi porta a pensare che c'è qualche probabilità che io possa esserci... vi faccio sapere.

sciau...   :Cool: 

----------

## Sephirot

fatene uno dopo le feste per quelli che tornano dal paesello

federico sei il solito marcio!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ElDios

io ci sono..

----------

## mouser

Bhè, direi che il 6 ci sono anche io...... insomma "il gentooista vien di notte.... se c'è lo zombie, giù una botte!!!"

So bene che verrò fustigato a sangue per questa fantasmagorica battutona.... chiedo solo al "boia" come ultimo desiderio di bere un pò prima, almeno muoi contento  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

L'unico problema è che la mia dolce gechina esce dal lavoro alle 20:30, quindi credo che prima delle 21:00 proprio non riusciremo ad esserci...... semmai, potrei buttare li un 

```
# emerge -av gentoo-pizza
```

 se qualcuno si vuole unire..... non sarà come il mittico "Massimiliano" della scorsa volta (che rabbia non essere potuto venire), ma almeno c'è un'oretta e mezza in più se si vuole finire il classico "discorso-assurdo" da gentoo-pub (ehhh coda, il wireless-condino, ricordi????  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## leon_73

dai... e' troppo tempo che manco... io ci sono... 

Leo

----------

## mouser

O_O leon_73

L'uomo che nelle serate di luna piena mi appare in MediaWorld????

Forte  :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Bhe, io per una pizza ci sarei volentieri!

----------

## bandreabis

Scusate la mia tremenda ignoranza paesana.... ma dove sarebbe sto Movida?

E' per caso questo?

Spero di riuscire ad arrivarci!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

corretto !

Coda

----------

## mouser

Figo!!!!

Non lo avevo mai visto di giorno (e a fuoco  :Laughing: )!!!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

A stasera allora... io farò come cenerentola... per non perdermi vengo in metrò quindi dovrò lasciarvi presto.

Come farò a riconoscervi?

Andrea

----------

## mouser

Bhè, sicuramenti ci riconoscerai........ se vedi un gruppo di persone che parlano di cose assurde, allora ci hai trovati  :Laughing: 

Comunque, se sei di Milano, magari qualcuno che ti da uno strappo a casa lo trovi (io ho 2/3 posti in macchina, ma probabilmente dopo il pub vado per una pizza, quindi dovresti seguirmi anche in quella).

```
# apropos
```

 Akiross, mi confermi la pizza???? Nessun altro si unisce???   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciriciao ed a stasera

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

mouser ma dopo tutto quello che sgraffigneremo al pub hai ancora posto per la pizza?

----------

## codadilupo

visto che siamo in 13, qualcuno riesce a chiamare per prenotare un tavolo ?

io purtroppo sono al lavoro fino alle 18.00

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ghe pensi mi!  :Mr. Green: 

Ma se non rispondono al telefono...   :Rolling Eyes:  Forse era meglio telefonare prima...

@pizza

COncordo con fede: in genere finito un GPub hai magnato talmente tanto che il paragone che fai è con i prazi di natale... Ed ora che la memoria è fresca, si riusciranno a far anche le debite proporzioni  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

si, ma io non mangerò un tubo al gentoo-pub, contando che arriverò alle 21:00 (se non alle 21:15) e l'happy hour sarà bell'è finito!!!

Insomma, io dopo comunque vado a mangiare una pizza, se qualcuno si vuole aggiungere ben venga altrimenti bon e sarà per la prossima!

E' dal primo gentoo-pub che si parla di gentoo-cena o gentoo-pizzata, ma ancora sono in (dolce) attesa   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Raga siccome nn ho fatto tempo a rimorchiare un'accompagnatrice per la serata, c'e' qualcuno di voi che si offre per diventare accompagnatrice o che me la rimorchia strada facendo?  :Smile: 

A dopo  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## codadilupo

 *mouser wrote:*   

> si, ma io non mangerò un tubo al gentoo-pub, contando che arriverò alle 21:00 (se non alle 21:15) e l'happy hour sarà bell'è finito!!!
> 
> Insomma, io dopo comunque vado a mangiare una pizza, se qualcuno si vuole aggiungere ben venga altrimenti bon e sarà per la prossima!
> 
> E' dal primo gentoo-pub che si parla di gentoo-cena o gentoo-pizzata, ma ancora sono in (dolce) attesa      

 

Forse l'ale verrà piu' tardi, quindi io e lei alla pizza ci aggiungiamo da ora.

Coda

----------

## mouser

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Forse l'ale verrà piu' tardi, quindi io e lei alla pizza ci aggiungiamo da ora.
> 
> Coda

 

Evviva

```
# emerge -av gentoo-pizza-befanosa
```

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

CHE FICATA IL GENTOOPUB!

Grazie a tutti carissimi, grazie Federico, e grazie mouser per lo strappo.. per un pelo non restavo chiuso nel silos di Famagosta!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

Grazie della bella serata a tutti... anche a (coda?)dilupo  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Un bacio alle ragazze.... anche a quelle degli altri tavoli.

Buona notte.

Andrea

A presto le foto.... che sto già gustandomi in privato!!!  :Wink:  .. alla faccia di Eldios!  :Razz: 

A.

----------

## federico

Io vorrei le foto delle ragazze degli altri tavoli  :Smile: 

Voi nn sapete poi cosa mi e' successo ieri sera  :Smile:  Andando verso la metro mi urla uno dall'altra parte della strada, "Federicooo Federicooo" arriva e mi saluta, io lo guardo un po' stranito... Pensavo fosse qualcuno dei soliti che conosce me e che io non conosco... Mi chiede dov'era andato Andrea, e io gli faccio, guarda stanno andando in pizzeria...

E lui mi fa, ma non dovevamo andare a cinema? E io, che io sappia no...

Morale della favola ho conversato un po' con questo prima di scoprire che c'era stato un super scambio di persone  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## mouser

BwaBwaBwa..... visto fede??? Questo è il segno che non dovevi andare dagli slackwaristi  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque..... divertente come sempre!!!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao mouser (tuttominuscolo) grazie ancora per lo strappo...

Non fare così con Federico... ricordati che noi (sì lo so, mi son montato la testa...) gentooisti siamo i più comprensivi....

Per le foto come si fa?

Andrea

----------

## mouser

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> ... ricordati che noi (sì lo so, mi son montato la testa...) gentooisti siamo i più comprensivi....

 

Certo, ma se tirano fuori cosine "simpatiche" come emerde, il primo pc di una slackwarista che mi capita a tiro, gli formatto tutto e gli installo "M$ Win95 alpha".....

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Circiao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Sempre punito  :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

A chi è che dicevo che l'iPod fa male?

A quanto pare è vero!  :Shocked: 

Attenta Alessandra!  :Very Happy: 

A.

----------

